# BMX Bremse richtig einstellen,nur wie?



## Didgi (1. April 2006)

Hi,

hab jetzt mein BMX bekommen. Ein Eastern Bikes Element. Habs gestern zusammengebaut. War alles einfach, bis ich die vordere Bremse einhängen wollte. Das funktioniert ja mal überghaupt net. Irgendwie ist der Bremszug zu kurz, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann, da der Vorbesitzer die Bremse auch so gefahren ist. 

Am Bremshebel selbst ist ja so eine silberne Schraube mit einer durchgehenden Öffnung. diese wird ja in den Bremshebel gedreht. Und davor kommt nochmal so ein silbernen Ring, ebenfalls mit ner Öffnung. Theoretisch müssten diese 2 Öffnungen übereinander liegen, das tun sie aber nicht. Wenn ich den Ring auf die Schraube drehe, fcelht ca. 1/4 Umdrehung dmait die 2 Öffnugen übereinander liegen. Aber ich kann den Ring nicht weiter drehen. 

Hab den Ring jetzt mal einfach weggelassen. Jetzt passt alles, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Kann mir mal jemand helfen wie ich die Bremse richtig einstelle? Hab da nämlich so meine Probleme.

Vielen Dank im vorraus, Grüße Daniel

P.S.: Hab eben folgendes festgestellt: Wenn ich das VR festschraube, wackelt das VR trotzdem immernoch etwas hin und her. Es ist nicht die Achse die Wackelt, sondern irgendwie die Nabe oder die Schrauben rechts und links aussen neben der Nabe sind. Versteht ihr was ich meine? Ist da was kaputt?


----------



## sPuTn!k (1. April 2006)

zu der vr felge da is warscheinlich da lager los also da sin ja kuglelager drin und da is außen ne schraube drauf dass die net rausfallen
also entweder die is los oder das lager is am arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. April 2006)

Beim Vorderrad ist sicherlich die Kontermutter der nabe etwas locker. Probier die mal festzuziehen.

Beim Bremshebel handelt es sicher um die silberne Schraube (hier rechts am Hebel) und den Ring der darauf kommt?







Der ist eigentlich dazu da, dass du die Bremsstärke, bzw. den Druckpunkt etwas verstellen kannst. Je härter du sie willst, desto weiter musst du die schraube rausdrehen. Den Ring drehst du aber wieder am eigentlichen hebel fest, sodass die Schraube nicht einfach rausfallen kann. Achte drauf, dass die Öffnungen nicht genau übereinander liegen, sonst kann der Bowdenzug rausrutschen.
Bremsen einstellen erfodert etwas Geduld, ich hab heute auch an meiner gebastelt, weil die noch unerträgliche Geräusche macht.


----------



## Didgi (1. April 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Vorderrad ist sicherlich die Kontermutter der nabe etwas locker. Probier die mal festzuziehen.
> 
> Beim Bremshebel handelt es sicher um die silberne Schraube (hier rechts am Hebel) und den Ring der darauf kommt?
> 
> ...



Das mit der Kontermutter werd ich mal versuchen danke.

Das Problem ist ja das ich den Zug garnicht in die Öffnungen rein bekomm wenn ich den Ring und die Schraube zusammen im Hebel drin hab. Ich häng das Ende in das Bremshebel ein und versuch dann den Zug durch die Schraube und Ring zu legen. Geht aber nicht da diese Metallhülse die am Ende der Hülle des Bremszuges ist, nicht über die Schraube drüber geht, da fehlen etwa 2-3mm. Aber ich kann die Schraube auch nicht weiter in den Bremshebel einschrauben.

Momentan gehts nur einigermaßen, da ich diesen Ring weggelassen hab und nur die Schraube drin habe.

Hmm, naja, vielleicht sollte ich die ganze Bremse neu justieren. Die Bremsblöcke neu ausrichten und so. Vielleicht bin ich dann zufrieden und es klappt.

Daniel


----------



## L.J. (1. April 2006)

als erstes solltest du natürlich gucken ob der zug unten an der Bremse ganz am ende des seilzugs festgeschraubt ist. Wenn du die zughülle dann immer nioch nicht in die bohrung der schraube am bremsgriff ziehen kannst, kürzt du die hülle daneben einfach. Du schneidest halt einfach so viel vom zug ab wie der Seilzug zu kurz ist um die hülle da einzuhängen, das wären dann ja nur ein paar milimeter die du vom zug abschneidest. die mutter mit dem schlitz drin, die auf die schraube am bremsgriff kommt, die auch sonen schlitz hat ist nur zum kontern der schraube gut, könntest also theoretisch auch locktite nehmen wenn die schraube sich so beim fahren verstellt


----------



## Didgi (3. April 2006)

Hey,

so, hab das Knacken/Wackeln an der Vorderrabnabe behoben. Hab jetzt auch die Bremse komplett neu eingestellt. Vom Druckpunkt her gefällt sie mir jetzt echt gut. Aber die Bremsleistung der VR-Bremse ist ja echt mal beschissen. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur von der Scheibenbremse an meinem Fully verwöhnt, aber das geht ja mal echt net. Dann kann ich sie auch gleich abbauen.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips wie ich die Bremslesitung verbessern kann? Gibts irgendwelche verdammt guten Bremsklötze?

Daniel


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. April 2006)

Die Bremse is auch kacke, brauchst ne Gabel wo de so Sockel dran hast und dann ne passende Bremse (Bezeichnung fällt mir gerade nicht ein).
Lachsrote auf chromfelgen sind soweit ich weiss ziemlich gut.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. April 2006)

Ach ja, bau sie ab. Dann sparste Gewicht und kannst mit links den Lenker fester halten.


----------



## No Risk (3. April 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, bau sie ab. Dann sparste Gewicht und kannst mit links den Lenker fester halten.


also man kann den lenker nach nem trick wieder besser fassen auf der linken seite aber fester kann ich den lenker ohne bremse auch net halten!


----------



## Didgi (3. April 2006)

Hmm, also ihr meint wirklich ich soll die VR-Bremse abbauen?  Also nicht das ich es könnte, aber braucht man die VR-Bremse nicht für best. Tricks? Kann man BMX auch sehr gut ohne VR-Bremse fahren?

Werd am FR mal fahren gehen und schauen wie sich die VR-Bremse so macht. Dann werd ich entscheiden ob sie dran bleibt oder wegkommt.

Daniel

Achja, könnt ihr mir Tips geben wie und womit ich am besten anfang? Will mich auch nicht gleich auf die Fresse packen


----------



## Hertener (4. April 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, könnt ihr mir Tips geben wie und womit ich am besten anfang?


Wie wäre es mit einem Footjam-Endo? Ohne VR-Bremse wirst Du den später sicherlich noch gut gebrauchen können. 
Apropos VR-Bremse: Es kommt drauf an, was und wie Du fahren möchtest. Bei einem Race- oder Dirt-Bike kann auf die VR-Bremse verzichtet werden.
Für Street und Park oder gar Flatland hat IMHO eine VR-Bremse ihre Daseins-Berechtigung. Klar, es geht auch ohne VR-Bremse, oder auch ganz ohne Bremse, aber das ist dann wieder eine Frage des Style. Und nur weil eine VR- und HR-Bremse am Rad dran ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass man sie auch immer benutzen muss. 

Just my 2 Cent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. April 2006)

Ich mein die VR-Bremse die an deinem Rad dran is zieht eh net, hatte ja das gleiche. Würde warten ob du in dein BMX mehr investieren willst bzw. dir das BMX-fahren Spass macht. Und dann nachrüsten.
@norisk
Das mit dem festhalten hab ich so gemeint, da ich vorher MTB gefahren bin und man da praktisch die Finger immer an der Bremse hat und mit Federgabel ausgestattet is es leichter fällt den Lenker zu halten. Da ich jetzt auch erst seit ca. 2 Mon. BMX fahr, war es am Anfang schwerer den Lenker fest zuhalten. Dazu kommt noch das ich mich auch erst umgewöhnen musste mit 2 Fingern zu Bremsen. Als ich dann die VR-Bremse abgebaut hatte, hatte ich immer die linke Hand komplett am Lenker.
Ich hätte auch dran denken können die Finger nur an die Bremse zu machen wenn ich vor habe zu bremsen aber egal.
Ich hoffe das du meinen Gedankengang nachvolzieren kannst.


----------



## Didgi (11. April 2006)

Hey,

also ich würd schon gern ne VR-Bremse haben die auch funktioniert. 

Hab bei www.bmx-mailorder.de die DIA TECH 990 Hombre "Gold" U-Brake gefunden. Die hätt ich gern. Hab auch im Forum schon öfter gehört das die gut sein soll. Dies ist doch auch der Fall oder?

Hab gesehen das die Bremse durch 2 Schrauben jeweils an der Seite befestigt wird, meine jetzige Bremse wird jedoch nur durch 1 Schraube oben, in der Mitte befestigt. Da ich mir keine neue Gabel kaufen möchte hab ich weiter geschaut und diese U-Brake Platte gefunden (Unter Bremsen->Zubehör->ganz unten). Die ist doch für meinen Fall vorgesehen oder? Das müsste doch gehen. Sind da Bremsklötze dabei oder brauch ich noch welche? Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Würd dann auch gleich den DIA COMPE Goldfinger für vorne dazu bestellen. Brauch ich sonst noch was? Neue Züge oder so?

Daniel


----------



## Didgi (12. April 2006)

Na, keiner?


----------

